# Tax id for a nurse practitioner's office



## scuatro4 (Feb 23, 2018)

I hope i get clarification with my dilemma and thank you for any help.

When a NP opens independent private office, does NP need to get a TAX ID for business? or can SS# be used on claims for place of service [11]?
*Claim line# 32a*


----------

